# HowTo | ISPConfig3 | Uninstall



## fischer-ttd (19. Juni 2010)

Frage 1) Wie kann man das ISP-Config-Panel deinstallieren (Weboberfläche)?

Frage 2) Wie kann man ISPConfig3 komplett deinstallieren?


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2010)

1)

rm -f /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost
/etc/init.d/apache2 restart

2) ISPCOnfig tar.gz Datei runterladen und die Datei uninstall.php ausführen. Diese Datei ligt im install Verzeichnis.


----------



## fischer-ttd (19. Juni 2010)

Herzlichen Dank für die wie immer sehr schnelle Antwort Till.

Die Option SYSTEM -> Server -> "Ist Mirror von Server"

sorgt für eine Spiegelung der Informationen???


----------



## Till (19. Juni 2010)

Das sorgt für eine Spiegelung der Konfiguration, aber nicht der Daten. Wenn die Daten gespiegelt werden sollen, dann muss man bei emaik das Verzsichnis /var/vmail und bei webseiten das Verzeichnis /var/www auf ein geimeinsames Netzwerklaufwerk legen (SAN, NFS oder ein Cluster Filesystem wie glusterfs).


----------

